# Panel OKs Nev. bear hunting season as permanent



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_a3b5b19e-e944-11e0-b152-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's good news for anyone wanting a bear, Jeez the 700 # one must have had a tummy full of diving weights !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm surprised all the tags weren't taken.


----------

